# Fantastic starter HVLP set, but choose your finish wisely



## philba

Thanks for this review. I'd looked at the HF unit but didn't realize rockler was selling the identical one. Thanks for that. The HF literature says "reduces overspray", lol. Does HF sell additional cups? I couldn't find them on their site but that's pretty common for them.


----------



## paxorion

> Thanks for this review. I d looked at the HF unit but didn t realize rockler was selling the identical one. Thanks for that. The HF literature says "reduces overspray", lol. Does HF sell additional cups? I couldn t find them on their site but that s pretty common for them.
> 
> - philba


Replacement parts (cups) are special order over the phone as spare parts. Do yourself a favor and just get the Rockler cups. They are clear (making it easier to see how much finish is in the cup) and come with a cap.


----------



## ssnvet

Nice write up…. I've been interested in learning more about this sprayer and appreciate you getting into the details.


----------



## kocgolf

I was just thinking of pitching a HVLP purchase to my wife and was also thinking of Earlex. Nice to hear there may be cheaper starter options. Honestly, I would use it mostly with paint finishes as I prefer wipe on finishes for most wood projects. I have a couple of upcycle vanity project to do and a book case as well. Do you think as a paint only sprayer this would be a wise investment? Does it give you a finish that is nice and smooth? I've been struggling with the time and effort it takes to brush paint (with minimal brush strokes) some cabinets.


----------



## paxorion

> Do you think as a paint only sprayer this would be a wise investment? Does it give you a finish that is nice and smooth? I ve been struggling with the time and effort it takes to brush paint (with minimal brush strokes) some cabinets.
> 
> - kocgolf


Short answer: It depends on your paint.
Long answer: It depends on your paint because of the formulation. Standard latex paint and primer you would get is generally higher in viscosity making it more workable with a brush, but bad with a spray gun. I had to thin Zinsser 123 and Valspar premium a lot (I suspect too much) before it would spray. Lower viscosity paints like the General Finishes milk paints worked great with a spray gun (including this one). Brushing that paint on the other hand was a pretty miserable experience due to runs.

There is a learning curve with thinning and spraying any finish. The inherit weaknesses of this HVLP being lower powered and with considerable over spray makes me think that you'll have a lot more finagling to do.

Would I buy it for paint only? No. I got it for both top coats and paint. Knowing what I know now, I would shy away from latex paints, or accept the risk of over thinning and spray on more coats, followed by top coating with a water-based polyurethane.


----------



## Grumpymike

*paxorion* Man you just took the wind out of my sails … I was just preparing to review the Rockler HVLP sprayer.

*kocgolf* brought up some meaty questions, and your answers were good … I would like to 'add to' if I may.

Latex paint; never use the HVLP for latex … use an airless sprayer like Wagner makes.

HVLP is designed for stains and finishes. With that being said I have used it for other things with varied results.

Viscosity: mine came with a viscosity meter … it's a flat plastic stick with a 'V' cut into one end. You dip it into the finish and time it runoff till it reaches a mark … They are replaceable.

Instruction manuals: A waste of the paper they are printed on. They don't mention which nozzle is for what … just try one and see if it works OK. ... I got my information on line at You Tube.

Overspray: Quit spraying at the end of the piece. you are not supposed to spray anything into the air, only on the work piece. That is an old air spray gun technic. holding the trigger and waving the gun back and forth wastes material. you should use less material spraying than with a brush or roller.

I bought the Rockler machine a few years ago (when they were $99) (and included an extra cup). I have used this cheapo HVLP sprayer with great results and a few failures. I found that you can adjust for too much material as well as not enough … It's a learned touch.

Would I buy another one? nope, I will upgrade to the Earlex … would I recommend this machine to a friend? You betcha, it's a great entry level machine.


----------



## jtm

I have this exact sprayer as well.

I've sprayed General Finishes dyes and High Performance Poly, and Minwax Polycrylic.

All of these straight out of the can (after passing through a sieve).

The finish comes out perfect.


----------

